

No Regrets for the Founder of Tumblr After Yahoo Sale - hunterwalk
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/05/technology/no-regrets-for-the-founder-of-tumblr-after-yahoo-sale.html?smid=tw-share

======
mqsiuser
A happy world article

